# Using RCI Points to Exchange for Disney Tickets



## lewormuth (May 7, 2014)

Is it possible anymore???  I know it used to be but i can't tell anymore, which i think means no


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2014)

Disney no.

There are still some Universal/Seaworld combo tickets that can be used with point partners plus.  Otherwise its a very limited number of city attractions plus air, car, and hotel.


----------



## tallguy1974 (May 9, 2014)

lewormuth said:


> Is it possible anymore???  I know it used to be but i can't tell anymore, which i think means no



Did it in December. It is through the "Points Partners Program." You can't do it online, just over the phone. Passes arrived pretty quickly and were shipped directly from Disney.


----------



## istone (May 9, 2014)

I'm guessing you can't do this with RCI weeks?


----------



## Tommart (May 20, 2014)

*Points only*

You are correct.  The Points Partners program is only available to points members.


----------



## cornishrex (Jun 3, 2014)

*You can use your points but the fees negate the value*

I was just on my points account and did an estimate on Disneyland and Sea World CA. Since the maximum points I could use was 25000 that gave me a total discount on 4 tickets of $250.  However, each ticket has a $25 transaction fee so it added $100 back in to my cost. Not sure that $150 savings was worth 25000 of my points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 3, 2014)

cornishrex said:


> I was just on my points account and did an estimate on Disneyland and Sea World CA. Since the maximum points I could use was 25000 that gave me a total discount on 4 tickets of $250.  However, each ticket has a $25 transaction fee so it added $100 back in to my cost. Not sure that $150 savings was worth 25000 of my points.



rather than use it for 4 tickets, you can use it for one more expensive ticket and then the fee is only $25 and you get a $250 ticket for 25,000 points plus $25.


----------



## Elan (Jun 3, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> rather than use it for 4 tickets, you can use it for one more expensive ticket and then the fee is only $25 and you get a $250 ticket for 25,000 points plus $25.



  I was wondering that very thing.  If you buy a multi-day pass, can't you just apply the $250 toward one pass?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes.

It is the same for airfare.  It is better to use it to get one ticket for yourself than a partial payment for multiple tickets.  If you upgrade top platinum which I think is around $60 per year now, you can use a minimum of 50,000 points or half of your annual allotment, whichever is more.  Yes, yes more fees but it is better than losing the points if you can't use them.


----------



## Elan (Jun 3, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is the same for airfare.  It is better to use it to get one ticket for yourself than a partial payment for multiple tickets.  If you upgrade top platinum which I think is around $60 per year now, you can use a minimum of 50,000 points or half of your annual allotment, whichever is more.  Yes, yes more fees but it is better than losing the points if you can't use them.



  Thanks for the info!


----------

